# My VRM Temps?



## 27MaD (Jan 6, 2021)

Hello, today i decided to see how hot my VRMs can go when my CPU is under full stress by Prime95 (Small FTTs), i watched the VRM temps using Aida64, and idk if that's safe or not but they peaked at 124 C.
is that fine or what guys??
(check my system specs before asking about my config)​





happy new year.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi,
No it's not fine.
Add a fan or change the thermal fan or both.


----------



## 27MaD (Jan 6, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> No it's not fine.
> Add a fan or change the thermal fan or both.


Well as far as i'm concerned my stock cooler is blowing air at the VRMs + there is room for only 1 more 120mm exhaust in my case, i don't think that'll make any difference.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 6, 2021)

27MaD said:


> Hello, today i decided to see how hot my VRMs can go when my CPU is under full stress by Prime95 (Small FTTs), i watched the VRM temps using Aida64, and idk if that's safe or not but they peaked at 124 C.
> is that fine or what guys??
> (check my system specs before asking about my config)​
> 
> ...


124c is rather high but the real question is how often do you run Prime95?


----------



## nuggdoctor (Jan 6, 2021)

your vrm should be treated the same as your cpu and gpu. anything over 100 can cause damage. usual operating range for vrm under intense loads is 70-90c max. may want to consider switching your cpu to an aio cooler or custom loop. that would drop your vrm temps significantly by not having all the hot air from your cooler blowing heat on them the whole time. And any extra fans that you can put in to exhaust any heat buildups would be good. might not think it, but that 1 fan could drop you several degrees in your case.


----------



## 27MaD (Jan 6, 2021)

dirtyferret said:


> 124c is rather high but the real question is how often do you run Prime95?


I only use it when i want to stress test my CPU or RAMs and check temps, that's pretty much it.
my CPU is always under %50 when gaming so those temps are impossible in the real case using scenario, i just wanted to know.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 6, 2021)

And i would like to know his Vrm's temps when he is not running Prime95


----------



## nuggdoctor (Jan 6, 2021)

or you might try a more powerful air cooler like the noctua d15. it would probably move a ton more air than the stock cooler. https://www.amazon.com/Noctua-NH-D1...U+Cooler+(140mm,+Black)&qid=1609966774&sr=8-3



Knoxx29 said:


> And i would like to know his Vrm's temps when he is not running Prime95


good question. but doesnt really matter since like he said its always under 50 when not in full use benchmark runs


----------



## 27MaD (Jan 6, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> And i would like to know his Vrm's temps when he is not running Prime95


if you mean at idle, it's 40-45 C


----------



## FireFox (Jan 6, 2021)

Then i assume it should not be a problem when Gaming, no game will load a CPU like Prime95 does


----------



## 27MaD (Jan 6, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Then i assume it should not be a problem when Gaming, no game will load a CPU like Prime95 does


Well yeah that's what i mean i just wanted to know in the worst case scenario


----------



## FireFox (Jan 6, 2021)

27MaD said:


> Well yeah that's what i mean i just wanted to know in the worst case scenario


Maybe give a break to your CPU and don't run Prime95


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 6, 2021)

Didnt you have another thread asking people about overclocking and folks like me were telling you it wasnt the best idea because you have a budget motherboard? I swear i also told you to buy some memory heatsinks and stick them on the VRMS with some thermal adhesive/Epoxy to help cool them vrms if you were dead set on overclocking it?

Small heatsinks for GPU Vram is very easy to get off amazon and sites like GearBest, Aliexpress etc etc. Pretty cheap too.


----------



## QuietBob (Jan 6, 2021)

Guys, please have a look at OP's motherboard:





Recommending a beefier CPU cooler or adding more exhaust fans won't do anything here. This board lacks any form of VRM cooling whatsoever. I'd imagine they easily get into high 80s with more demanding games. As @FreedomEclipse said, the only solution would be to attach small aftermarket heatsinks using thermal epoxy or double sided thermal tape. Even with those, I would still add a fan blowing directly onto the VRMs.
Alternatively, you could have a fan blowing at the back of the motherboard (CPU socket area) but your case won't support it.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 6, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Guys, please have a look at the OP's motherboard:
> 
> View attachment 182721
> 
> Recommending a beefier CPU cooler or adding more exhaust fans won't do anything here. This board lacks any form of VRM cooling whatsoever. I'd imagine they easily get into high 80s with more demanding games. As @FreedomEclipse said, the only solution would be to attach small aftermarket heatsinks using thermal epoxy or double sided thermal tape. Even with those, I would still add a fan blowing directly onto the VRMs.


In my experience, for some reason gigabyte seems to always have the hotter VRM temps compared to Asus or Asrock (I rarely seemt o build with MSI mobos) and obviously the lack of heatsinks won't help.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 6, 2021)

dirtyferret said:


> In my experience, for some reason gigabyte seems to always have the hotter VRM temps compared to Asus or Asrock (I rarely seemt o build with MSI mobos) and obviously the lack of heatsinks won't help.



Gigabyte has rather terrible choice of MOSFETs on all its boards that aren't higher end DrMOS/PowIR/SPS. They use the same OnSemi 4C06/4C10 combination (I guess they've always had a plentiful supply of them). High RDS/on means more waste heat produced. Combined with no heatsink whatsoever on the bargain basement boards...and the fact that there's no physical spacing here between the phases.

Funny enough ASRock is generally the only vendor that's worse, because the Sinopower parts that ASRock loves (SM4337 I think) are just about the only common MOSFETs out there worse than the 4C06/4C10. But at least ASRock usually early throttles its VRMs (often a little TOO much). Asus also developed a penchant for SiRA parts, which are about as bad as the other two.

OP, heatsink the 12 MOSFETs on the 4 Vcore phases and put a small diameter  fan on top of the power delivery. That stock cooler ain't doing shit, and neither will any tower cooler regardless of how huge.

That, or just buy a better board. Pretty much any B450 or X570 will do, that board cost you what, $75?


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 6, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> That, or just buy a better board. Pretty much any B450 or X570 will do, that board cost you what, $75?



He's in Jordan so options and cost are most likely few and expensive to ours in North America.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 6, 2021)

dirtyferret said:


> He's in Jordan so options and cost are most likely few and expensive to ours in North America.



I knew there was something I'm forgetting - the S2H only has 3 Vcore phases. There's no way a 4-phase Vcore even with doubled 4C06 low side per phase would ever get so hot even without a heatsink, for a 6 core. For some reason this board is 3+3. Might be okay for a 3200G and that's about it.

That said, the DIY heatsinks, a small fan and generally more airflow needs to come first. I'm just not sure if that'll still be enough to keep from hitting 100C.


----------



## 27MaD (Jan 6, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Didnt you have another thread asking people about overclocking and folks like me were telling you it wasnt the best idea because you have a budget motherboard? I swear i also told you to buy some memory heatsinks and stick them on the VRMS with some thermal adhesive/Epoxy to help cool them vrms if you were dead set on overclocking it?
> 
> Small heatsinks for GPU Vram is very easy to get off amazon and sites like GearBest, Aliexpress etc etc. Pretty cheap too.


idk who said i'm OCing my CPU? it's running stock, and about the memory heatsink no no one has ever told me that ur probably talking about someone else, anyway ty



tabascosauz said:


> $75


$53 new



dirtyferret said:


> He's in Jordan so options and cost are most likely few and expensive to ours in North America.


The cheapest i can get is a B450M-A PRO MAX for $91


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 6, 2021)

27MaD said:


> idk who said i'm OCing my CPU? it's running stock, and about the memory heatsink no no one has ever told me that ur probably talking about someone else, anyway ty
> 
> 
> $53 new
> ...



Slightly better parts, but still a 3-phase without a heatsink. Would probably still require modification. If you can find a decent 4-phase board like the Bazooka, VDH, or Gaming Plus, it'll be a good step up.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 6, 2021)

27MaD said:


> I only use it when i want to stress test my CPU or RAMs and check temps,


I used to do that when i was bored and as excuse to turn on the Waterchiller


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 6, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Slightly better parts, but still a 3-phase without a heatsink. Would probably still require modification. If you can find a decent 4-phase board like the Bazooka, VDH, or Gaming Plus, it'll be a good step up.



Not sure if its a region thing but some do come with a heatsink on the vrms.







In any case, heatsinks are cheaper






two of these would sort you out just fine...






Thermal Adhesive/epoxy on the bottom, stick it on the motherboard and put an old hard drive or something on top to hold it in place and give it a bit of pressure then leave it to set for a few hours.

You can also get ones like these off amazon/ebay






But remember you check the sizes/measurements of the heatsinks and also where they are going to be attached


----------



## 27MaD (Jan 6, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Not sure if its a region thing but some do come with a heatsink on the vrms.


Thats the B450-A PRO MAX, i mentioned the B450A-(M) PRO MAX



FreedomEclipse said:


> Not sure if its a region thing but some do come with a heatsink on the vrms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man for the help i appreciate it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 7, 2021)

27MaD said:


> Thats the B450-A PRO MAX, i mentioned the B450A-(M) PRO MAX
> 
> 
> thanks man for the help i appreciate it



Alternatively -  if you have a friend who has old CPU heatsinks like the ones that used to come with Skt 754 and 939 CPUs. you can use a dremel tool or a hacksaw to cut them to size and use those instead.

You might be able to find some of the old heatsinks in computer shops where you are. Sometimes they throw them in the scrap box and you can normally buy them for next to nothing because nobody wants them anyway.

There are plenty of ways to skin a cat


----------



## joemama (Jan 7, 2021)

I would suggest using Gigabytes own software to check the temperatures, it could be more accurate than other software since it's from the mobo vendor, I highly doubt that the temperatures are actually that high.

Changing to better CPU coolers/water cooling definitely wouldn't help, stock coolers blows air towards the board and thus the VRM can somewhat get some airflow to cool it down, while with tower coolers or water cooling there is almost no airflow at the VRM so the temperature gets higher, this is my own experience. Some cheap heatsink should help cool your VRM down.


----------



## 27MaD (Jan 7, 2021)

joemama said:


> I would suggest using Gigabytes own software to check the temperatures, it could be more accurate than other software since it's from the mobo vendor, I highly doubt that the temperatures are actually that high.
> 
> Changing to better CPU coolers/water cooling definitely wouldn't help, stock coolers blows air towards the board and thus the VRM can somewhat get some airflow to cool it down, while with tower coolers or water cooling there is almost no airflow at the VRM so the temperature gets higher, this is my own experience. Some cheap heatsink should help cool your VRM down.


Same exact results with Gigabyte SIV...


----------



## Vya Domus (Jan 7, 2021)

Most of the VRM sensors on these boards, especially lower end ones are bogus.



QuietBob said:


> This board lacks any form of VRM cooling whatsoever. I'd imagine they easily get into high 80s with more demanding games. As @FreedomEclipse said, the only solution would be to attach small aftermarket heatsinks using thermal epoxy or double sided thermal tape. Even with those, I would still add a fan blowing directly onto the VRMs.
> Alternatively, you could have a fan blowing at the back of the motherboard (CPU socket area) but your case won't support it.



A fan over the VRMs without any heatsinks is fine.


----------



## 27MaD (Jan 7, 2021)

Vya Domus said:


> Most of the VRM sensors on these boards, especially lower end ones are bogus.


yea i'd like to have a temp gun

btw this is the sensor type if that means anything i don't know anything about boards sensors: ITE IT8686E  (ISA A40h)


----------



## ArdWar (Jan 7, 2021)

IT8686E is just LPCIO controller, it does all kinds of motherboard housekeeping from sensor monitoring to legacy port support. The sensor itself would be ether a small transistor or diode near the VRM MOSFET, or even using the MOSFET's body diode itself as sensor. The former usually gives you case temperature, the latter gives junction temperature.

I'm not sure if the displayed temperature is junction temperature or case temperature. 124C junction temperature is kind of normal. "_Kind of"_ since while that's normal for industrial devices, it's quite unusual for consumer products. 124C case temperature on the other hand would make me _very_ worried.

Anyway, the best way to cool VRM MOSFET is to cool the PCB. Adding heatsinks on top of the MOSFET itself won't help much, if at all. Just look at typical MOSFET case thermal resistance as to why it won't be effective:


----------



## Toothless (Jan 7, 2021)

Just hang a fans over the vrms. If you're really that worried get those little aluminium heatsinks with thermal adhesive pads and plop them on, and a fan.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 12, 2021)

27MaD said:


> Well as far as i'm concerned my stock cooler is blowing air at the VRMs + there is room for only 1 more 120mm exhaust in my case, i don't think that'll make any difference.


Hi,
Even a stock heatsink vrm's should follow the cpu temp on temps.
So I'd say you have an issue.


----------

